# Color mismatch on overseed



## Rolling Hills (Jul 21, 2021)

Hi folks!

I overseeded my lawn around Labor Day with JG Black Beauty Ultra. About a few weeks after germination, I had some serious grub damage that I had to deal with. I ended up putting down just regular Vigoro Tall Fescue blend on the patches as I was in emergency mode and couldn't procure more BB Ultra in time. That patch seeding germinated around 10/5.

Flash forward to now, I'm noticing the patches are a much lighter green than the rest of the lawn. Is that likely attributed to having not had as much maturity time before frost set in, or the fact that they're a different cultivar of TTTF? I've mowed and spoon fed consistently the entire time. Come spring will that grass eventually darken up and blend in better with the more established turf, or did I blow it by using a different blend?


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

I can't say this will eventually match. I can say new grass is commonly lighter green until it matures.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

The grass will even out to a degree. It won't be 100% uniform but 99% of people looking at your lawn would never notice.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Check the label on your vigoro blend. Likely it is not all TTTF.


----------



## Old Hickory (Aug 19, 2019)

Harts said:


> ... but 99% of people looking at your lawn would never notice.


This could not be said enough ...for all of us here on this forum.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Old Hickory said:


> Harts said:
> 
> 
> > ... but 99% of people looking at your lawn would never notice.
> ...


Yea but it feels good to be in the 1% for a change, doesn't it?


----------



## jimmythegreek (Aug 7, 2020)

Well said Harts!


----------



## Kissfromnick (Mar 25, 2019)

I remove some parts of rhe grass at spring and lay new sod. The new sod was definitely different colour and that was my biggest concern. After fuew spoon feeds of milo and 1 app of AMP XC Enriched Pelletized Limestone I'm standing on the lawn I cannot tell the difference.


----------



## Old Hickory (Aug 19, 2019)

Harts said:


> Old Hickory said:
> 
> 
> > Harts said:
> ...


It depends.


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

Old Hickory said:


> Harts said:
> 
> 
> > Old Hickory said:
> ...


Yep. Life in the lawn was less stressful when I didn't know what poa trivialis was…


----------



## Rolling Hills (Jul 21, 2021)

g-man said:


> Check the label on your vigoro blend. Likely it is not all TTTF.


You are absolutely correct. 50% of it is "water saving coating" :roll: :lol:



Thanks all for reassuring me that it's probably fine. We're a perfectionist lot we are.


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

Rolling Hills said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> > Check the label on your vigoro blend. Likely it is not all TTTF.
> ...


It's also .08% other crop. That's your lime green poa trivialis. :lol:


----------

